
Vuejs 2.0 Released - ausjke
https://vuejs.org/guide/
======
ausjke
Announcement at Medium:

[https://medium.com/the-vue-point/vue-2-0-is-here-
ef1f26acf4b...](https://medium.com/the-vue-point/vue-2-0-is-here-ef1f26acf4b8)

------
ausjke
[https://medium.com/the-vue-point](https://medium.com/the-vue-point)

This made my day!

